# How To Connect 7.2 Channel Audio Up



## K3rupt

This post is Mainly for oscaryu1, But anyone with any tips, Your More Than Welcome Too Help out.

Too get everyone up to date, oscaryu1 Wants help how i did This Setup
*
Ok, I'll Start with my Amp.*

Its a Simple Sony Home Entertainment Amp.
In the back of the amp are the 2 big speakers

Here it is.






This picture just shows back of my Amp






On the back as shown by my HAND, are the places where the Speakers Plug into AMP






This picture shows (using my finger this time) The left and Right Audio Auxiliary. (Auxiliary is just a different use, it's used when plugging in an MP3 into a car stereo and so on)






*
Too get that Amp and Speakers to computer* 

To do this, I used an Adapter which converts the left and Right Auxiliary audio into Normal 3.5mm Audio Cable






As Per normal. Red to red, White to White.

Next i used a simple 3.5mm Cable to get the amp to computer...






Next. I just plugged that 3.5mm Cable into my Sound Card in the Green Slot (Default Audio)





Unplugged





Plugged In

And Thats the Amp Plugged In, Just select AUX on the amp and off it goes 

*
Next, We have to plug my Logitech X-530 Speakers in*

On the back of the Sub, It has 4 Plugs and a Main Controller one.






Thats just standardly Plugged in..

That simplifies down to this






3 Audio Cables - Green, Brown and Black.

If you look on the back of my Computer Sound Card, I now only have 2 Slots Left. (The blue one on the right is for the microphone)






So, I used a quality "2 into 1" 3.5mm Adapter to get less cables going. Heres a picture of this






Too get this chunky thing out of the way as it wouldn fit it the back of my computer, i bought a male to female 3.5mm adapter and plugged the black and brown cable in to this so this split the audio up to plug into the one slot.






I then plug the other end into my sound card






With the Remaining Slot in my sound Card.

I Plugged the last remaining green Cable from the Logitech Speakers into the back of my sound card.






It's Quite a simple Process, Hope this helps you work out how i did it.

How My Setup Looks.






There is a Middle Speaker Way Up Top Out of View

Good Luck.


----------



## Impulse666

oo i like. can you list the sound card specs and what ports on it you plugged what into. 



			
				k3rupt said:
			
		

> 3 Audio Cables - Green, Brown and Black


brown/black = left/right 
green = sub?


----------



## K3rupt

Sure

Ok,

Green is the Front Left and Right Speakers
Black is the Rear Left and right + Center
Brown is the SUB

So I joined the Black And Brown Using the Adapter
Plugged that into the Brown Slot on sound Card

Then Plugged in the Amps 3.5mm Cable into Green on my Sound Card

And finally 

The Green from the Logitech Speakers into the Black On my sound card.

So I have my Big Speakers doing all singing/acoustic work
Two Front Main logitech Ones doing all Backup and Cover work
And last 3 Covering The Sub To produce Deeper Bass


----------



## Impulse666

and where would the second monitor be? i didnt see it on your other page. just out of curiosity...


----------



## oscaryu1

could you list the parts needed? and the costs


----------



## K3rupt

Impulse666 said:


> and where would the second monitor be? i didnt see it on your other page. just out of curiosity...



haha, If you look too the right of the whole setup, you will see a blue esky looking thing, here a better pic.

Its just an Old CRT that i use when liein in bed for movies... lol






And as for the person asking me to price parts up, im doing that now.


----------



## K3rupt

oscaryu1 said:


> could you list the parts needed? and the costs


*
America(In USD):*
AMP: Your going to Need to find your own on this 

Logitech X-530 Speakers: $59.99 From Newegg

RCA-3.5mm Audio Cable: $5.99 From Newegg

Long 3.5mm Cable: $4.99 From New Egg

2 into 1 3.5mm Audio Splitter: $9.99 From NewEgg

Sound Card: Just find a Nice Decent Sound Card, Post on CF And see what people think of it.

Now you wont need that Male to Female 3.5mm Adapter if you get the above audio splitter
*
If your In Australia*

Logitech X-530 Speakers: Around $99.00 From EB Games

RCA-3.5mm Audio Cable: $9.99 From Tandy/Dick Smith

Long 3.5mm Cable: $8.99 From places like Tandy/Dick Smith

2 into 1 3.5mm Audio Splitter: $4.50 From places like Tandy/Dick Smith

Amp/Sound card can be found too suit other peoples needs


----------



## hNic

solid setup...i think i'm gonna try that with my z-5300's and my amp


----------



## oscaryu1

can you use other types of similar speakers? I already built a c2d (still owrking on it) and I have a small budget for it. Maybe $100


----------



## speedyink

oscaryu1 said:


> can you use other types of similar speakers? I already built a c2d (still owrking on it) and I have a small budget for it. Maybe $100



You can use any speakers if you have a nice amp.  Just look at my 7.2 setup


----------



## oscaryu1

Coudl you lead me to a cheap one?


----------



## K3rupt

oscaryu1 said:


> Coudl you lead me to a cheap one?



Your From Australia Aren't you?

Well, The X-530's Can be picked up for around $99 if you get them on sale!

Unless you don't wanna spend your whole $100, But besides them you should be able to pick up some cheaper ones from computer stores around the place...

Where bouts in australia are you from so i know?


----------



## oscaryu1

Lol not even close. 

Houston, TX, USA


----------



## speedyink

K3rupt said:


> This post is Mainly for oscaryu1, But anyone with any tips, Your More Than Welcome Too Help out.
> 
> Too get everyone up to date, oscaryu1 Wants help how i did This Setup
> *
> Ok, I'll Start with my Amp.*
> 
> Its a Simple Sony Home Entertainment Amp.
> In the back of the amp are the 2 big speakers



Do you have an X-FI sound card?  I'm thinking of getting one, but I'm not sure if it's worth an upgrade from a Realtek 7.1 sound card.


----------



## K3rupt

speedyink said:


> Do you have an X-FI sound card?  I'm thinking of getting one, but I'm not sure if it's worth an upgrade from a Realtek 7.1 sound card.



Nah, Not a X-FI I have a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy, Its a awsome card, But ive heard the X-FI is better,


----------



## K3rupt

The X-FI Platinum i worked with today, Produced AWSOME Sound, On like pretty bad speakers too.


----------



## oscaryu1

I have no freakin idea how to tell the differences between sounds. How do you tell?


----------



## K3rupt

When you listen  to music, if it has Bad Speakers/bad Sound Card, you can Generally hear the quality of the music as in how clear All the Singing and how Clean the Bass produced is.

When a Soundcard sends out signal to speakers, There are different BitRates it can send them at.

The higher the BitRate, The better quality the sound.


----------



## treddstone

Another thing is to turn it up.  The worse the card/speakers, the worse they sound at higher volumes.  Thats something you can measure by THD (total harmonic distortion).  If you get something with a low THD, it will sound better when you play it loud.  (This may or may not apply to sound cards, I don't know if they list that).


----------



## K3rupt

Has anyone Tried the 2.1 Logitech System?


----------



## K3rupt

For a Demo of these Speakers

Go to My Youtube Video


----------

